# Use ALL your braid!



## New River Rat (Dec 12, 2017)

I was posting a reply to the changing out mono thread and realized that I was about to hijack it. So I am posting this here.

About 2002/2003, I discovered braid, specifically PowerPro. I have experimented over the years with different rod/reel/diameter combinations. After settling on the diameter that serves me best, I can use 30# or 40# and be comfortable. Having said all that, I just recently had some tag ends break during a couple of trips out. Now I'm talking 4 or 5 or 6 year old braid. I recently spooled all the bait casters in my quiver with that same old line, free of charge. I simply found an empty reel and unloaded one spool off of a currently used reel onto it. I then "daisy-chained" the line off each reel unto the one I'd just emptied until the original spool end on one reel was now the tag end on the next. There was no abrasion, no UV damage and best of all, no new expense.


----------



## -CN- (Dec 12, 2017)

The daisy-chain you speak of is what I do as well. From one reel to another, old end to fresh end as it loads. Once a year I do this. I only use 20lb and 30lb braid. I usually get myself at least one new reel per year, so that's my empty one that I start with.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 14, 2017)

Ahhh, I get it. Very clever way to justify getting a new reel. LOL


----------



## eshaw (Apr 26, 2018)

I know this is an older thread but this is a good idea. Glad I found it.


----------



## richg99 (Apr 26, 2018)

*
"I know this is an older thread but this is a good idea. Glad I found it."*

Must want a new reel...... Ha Ha Let's see, "I can save $20.00 or so on each spool of braid that I don't have to buy...hence...a new reel is partially paid for"...he says to his wife.....!


----------



## New River Rat (Apr 26, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Must want a new reel...... Ha Ha Let's see, "I can save $20.00 or so on each spool of braid that I don't have to buy...hence...a new reel is partially paid for"...he says to his wife.....!



You can put a spin on anything to make yourself benefit.....especially reels. Get it? Spin on a reel.....unless it's a baitchunker. Get it LDUBS? See what I done? :roll: Man things are slow at work tonight.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 26, 2018)

New River Rat said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> > Must want a new reel...... Ha Ha Let's see, "I can save $20.00 or so on each spool of braid that I don't have to buy...hence...a new reel is partially paid for"...he says to his wife.....!
> ...



Good one. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: Back to the subject at hand, I guess it doesn't make sense to tackle a project like this if only using mono. Oh. Wait. I just can't help it. Get it: "_tackle_" a project. . . . ( do you hear groans?)


----------

